# Question about wood



## Mindifismoke (Feb 29, 2020)

About 5 months ago I bought oak wood splits from a BBQ shop they say the wood is seasoned for 2 years but after a recent cook I noticed it was smoldering a lot even preheating them and splitting them to beer can size to even half a beer can size. I do store it inside my garage to avoid any rain or snow from getting on it.

Later found if you bang two pieces together it should sound like a baseball bat hitting the ball, and indeed it did not sounded more like a clunk. While smoking a sirloin roast I put some chicken on to grill closer to the fire box and it had a grey coating  on it believe from incomplete combustion is this normal for oak wood or would that mean it's just not seasoned enough? It's not ash and while I had the chicken in the smoke coming out was very little to no smoke. Also I cleaned the smoker completely before winter so nothing could be dropping down on it.

It tasted good and normal but looks very ugly, also a longer cook I did before winter came using the same wood the meat had a blackish grey residue on it, when you touched it with your finger it would leave a grey imprint on it and when it was on a white plate same thing grey oil was left all over the plate.. taste was great maybe a little on the smoker side but not bitter at all 

Thought it was from a dirty smoker but now seem to have the same problem with spotlessly clean one. 

Could this be just from bad batch of wood or am I doing something wrong?

If anyone has this issue or heard about it advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 29, 2020)

Even seasoned wood needs a flame to make good smoke. Smoldering wood makes bad smoke.   An offset requires a lot of attention because of this.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 29, 2020)

Mindifismoke said:


> About 5 months ago I bought oak wood splits from a BBQ shop they say the wood is seasoned for 2 years but after a recent cook I noticed it was smoldering a lot even preheating them and splitting them to beer can size to even half a beer can size. I do store it inside my garage to avoid any rain or snow from getting on it.
> 
> Later found if you bang two pieces together it should sound like a baseball bat hitting the ball, and indeed it did not sounded more like a clunk. While smoking a sirloin roast I put some chicken on to grill closer to the fire box and it had a grey coating  on it believe from incomplete combustion is this normal for oak wood or would that mean it's just not seasoned enough? It's not ash and while I had the chicken in the smoke coming out was very little to no smoke. Also I cleaned the smoker completely before winter so nothing could be dropping down on it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it just wasn't seasoned like you were told.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Feb 29, 2020)

Alphonse said:


> Even seasoned wood needs a flame to make good smoke. Smoldering wood makes bad smoke.   An offset requires a lot of attention because of this.


Yes smoldering isn't good, i put one chimney of charcoal after about 5-10 minutes I add a beer can size split (recommend for this smoker) and it doesn't catch right away  creates smoked but heard this is normal after that once it reduced to basically coals but still a flame I'm usually at the desire temperature in that case 275 and then put another split on most times it catches instantly but these last bags of wood do not they take a long time to catch and believe smolder if that's the right word. Since I'm still learning when I start with that first split I almost never leave it to observe what's happ and make adjustments.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Feb 29, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Sounds like it just wasn't seasoned like you were told.


Thank you, so properly seasoned oak will catch like normal and not produce a heavier smoke?  Haven't had problems from the other wood I was buying from a local guy  so I suspected it might be the one from the BBQ store but he doesn't have oak only cherry apple and maple.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Feb 29, 2020)

This meter is handy for checking the moisture content of your wood 

Moisture Meter 

The best way to get a true measurement is to cut a split in half and take your measure from the center.     But even reading the outside will tell you something about how dry your wood is .

I take mine with me when I buy wood.    At the very least , it will tell me how green the wood is.   If the outside is 20% or higher, then I know its still got some seasoning to go.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 29, 2020)

Smokin Okie said:


> This meter is handy for checking the moisture content of your wood
> 
> Moisture Meter
> 
> ...


I have a moisture meter too.
Only use it rarely.  I looked for split and cracked ends of the wood, bark falling off,  sound when 2 pieces are hit together


----------



## Smokin Okie (Feb 29, 2020)

I'll go by weight before I go dig out my meter.    But sometimes I want something more exact.    I've got some pecan that was cut down last April and I've been using the meter to monitor its seasoning.

Also, if someone is new to buying wood,  the meter helps.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 29, 2020)

Mindifismoke said:


> Thank you, so properly seasoned oak will catch like normal and not produce a heavier smoke?  Haven't had problems from the other wood I was buying from a local guy  so I suspected it might be the one from the BBQ store but he doesn't have oak only cherry apple and maple.



I can't speak for a smoker, since I've only ever used pellets or chips. 

I can tell you that properly seasoned wood produces little to no visible smoke if burning efficiently in a wood stove.

If you see smoke from a chimney  it is an indication that it is not burning wood efficiently,  or the wood is not properly seasoned.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you for the advice and help. I just ordered that meter from Amazon last night! And there are no cracks in the wood and most of the bark is stuck on need to take it off with a hatchet so it must not be seasoned will confirm once the meter arrives


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 29, 2020)

I have used green wood before & it works fine if you have a good fire going. It won’t work if all you have is a small coal bed. The fire needs to be hot for it to ignite.
Al


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey there! It sounds a bit to me like a lack of heat and complete combustion in the fire chamber. I would probably heat up more coals or for longer next time and see what that does. Another option which I’m going to try in the next several weeks, is a mixture of hardwood lump charcoal (B&B brand) and dried wood. 

It very well may be a seasoned wood issue, but just wanted to put another option out there from what I’ve been doing my research on. 

Good luck, let us know the improvements next round!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 29, 2020)

I use 2 chimneys of charcoal bricketts in my offset when starting it up and just add 2 pieces of wood  but even my old wood that I know is well seasoned puts off white smoke at 1st but after 5 or 10 mins settles down to blue smoke. 

I have also smoked with just charcoal and 2 big chunks of fresh cut 1 week before maple wood and that eventual turned to blue smoke just took longer. The chicken I smoked turned great can't wait until the maple I have is seasoned all the way and see what the difference is between using seasoned wood and green wood.


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 29, 2020)

I mostly remove bark when I am using an offset.  If it's seasoned, it usually falls off when I split it anyway.  

Research it a bit and you will find bark has lots of nasty compounds you don't want on your cook.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Feb 29, 2020)

I do my best to remove the bark sometimes it comes with no bark but from the store mostly has it on and doesn't fall off so take it off with a hatchet. I'll try to put more charcoal and lighting 2 splits next time to see if that will help since it seems people can manage with green wood heat could be another issue.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 4, 2020)

The wood I was using measured at 16% in the middle of the split strange that the bark doesn't fall off some of the pieces easily. But I guess it was a problem with the fire not being big enough, thanks for the help ! Going to try with a bigger coal bed and two splits rather than one.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 4, 2020)

Black film
					

Wondering y I get this black look on my chicken same thing happens top Mac cheese only been in 1.5hr using lang 36 clean fire have same prob trailer reverse flow.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Check out this thread does the soot look like this?


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 4, 2020)

Help with soot.... - The BBQ BRETHREN FORUMS.
					

Help with soot.... Q-talk



					www.bbq-brethren.com
				



Or this one? On another forum.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes almost identical to that! Did you solve the problem or know the cause? Read through the form about airflow issues unseasoned wood and smoker being on an angle, didn't see if any solved the problem.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 4, 2020)

I still haven’t solved it. I’ve talked with those that have the same problems they feel like it’s too hot of a fire do you notice any black smoke coming out of the stack a lot of smoke in the firebox when you add a split or two to do you smell like a bad burning smell of plastic.?


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 4, 2020)

How do you run the intake on your firebox wide open you could try really cutting it back maybe a quarter open after you have a nice good size bed of coals going.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 4, 2020)

Another guy talked to said instead of using splits the size of a coke  can he uses in the size of a 2 Litter soda bottle and that has helped him you could try that.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 4, 2020)

I think the size of my smoker can't accommodate a big split ( the size of a 2l Cola bottle) it can if the fire box is fully open I used to leave it open and I'd get thin smoke with great results but after talking to some people since it wastes a lot of wood (burns faster) Ive been working on closing the firebox door down more and more got it to about a quarter open, also with that being said the last cook half the time i was getting thin Blue smoke to even no smoke with the damper being closed 2/3-3/4 of the way once getting the fire started while the other half not so much but definitely not black just thicker and no way you could put your head over the stack and not burn yours eyes and nose. I was running it at around 275 and before cooking the chicken bumped it up to 300 but most of the time I try cook between 225 and 250 so it's not very high heat.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 4, 2020)

I will try with a larger split next time and see what happens


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 4, 2020)

Definitely make sure your stack is open don’t close that down just the intake try that it’s frustrating I know what you’re going through


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 4, 2020)

O sorry since the first time using an offset smoker I learned not to close it had the most acrid bitter tasting brisket haha. Was referring to the intake on the firebox. I'll let you know if anything fixes the problem with the black film on meat so hopefully it'll help you too. If you did any longer cooks with a higher fat protein did you also notice it leaves an imprint on your fingers or wherever the meat touches? If so then we must have the exact same issue


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 4, 2020)

Still learning everytime I use the smoker and a lot of things about it are frustrating but also relaxing so hopefully fairly soon can improve and cook with no problems


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes I get same film. Worst on chicken, sausage,Mac cheese.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Mar 5, 2020)

Mindifismoke said:


> Thank you for the advice and help. I just ordered that meter from Amazon last night! And there are no cracks in the wood and most of the bark is stuck on need to take it off with a hatchet so it must not be seasoned will confirm once the meter


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Mar 5, 2020)

Mindifismoke said:


> Still learning everytime I use the smoker and a lot of things about it are frustrating but also relaxing so hopefully fairly soon can improve and cook with no problems


Get an axe n split some use a heater n a fan in garage.m.y 2 cents


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Mar 6, 2020)

Weaverspitbbq said:


> Get an axe n split some use a heater n a fan in garage.m.y 2 cents


Make sure the wood you buy is what it is ie:oak and not Arizona ash or hackberry....Good luck ..the more you use your pit .the better you are at cookin stuff


----------



## SmokerCoach (Mar 24, 2020)

With older wood be sure to remove the bark.   As it ages it will become soft and burn like paper.   Remove the bark from your wood.    Be sure to keep a good draft going and get your fire hot.  Then add your wood.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 25, 2020)

You can't go wrong with using smaller pieces of wood. If it's not hot enough, add another small piece. You'll have to add wood more frequently, but it will burn more easily, hot and clean. You can cheat and throw in some lump charcoal to maintain a hot coal bed. Soda can size or fist size chunks of wood are the way to go if you're having problems. Walmart even sells chunks that should be the right size if you don't want go through the trouble of cutting down your split wood.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 25, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> You can't go wrong with using smaller pieces of wood. If it's not hot enough, add another small piece. You'll have to add wood more frequently, but it will burn more easily, hot and clean. You can cheat and throw in some lump charcoal to maintain a hot coal bed. Soda can size or fist size chunks of wood are the way to go if you're having problems. Walmart even sells chunks that should be the right size if you don't want go through the trouble of cutting down your split wood.


Bags at the BBQ store are about $20 for 0.75~ cubic feet of oak wood little cheaper for apple and maple, so have been buying from wood suppliers for much cheaper and lower moisture content surprisingly, tested after i got the moisture meter. They come 16" so saw them in half to about 8" then split with an axe to about 2"x2". Seems to be the right size. Problem with the black film was my firebox was full of soot, my bad cleaned everything else but that.. Still struggling with it, any size i add 12" - 6" quarter split or very thin even chunks on a chimney of charcoal if i close the door with the vents wide open get white smoke, believe it might be a leaky cooking door. Moisture of wood i have  is 24% max in the center of the split, but avoiding those pieces and using ones between 16-22%. Thank you and everyone for all the input i really appreciate it. Going to try figure the firebox door if its closed with the vents open making bad smoke by using small splits different amounts of charcoal hopefully will get it and make an update.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 25, 2020)

White smoke is moisture. Cut your wood down and let it dry for a few weeks/months. In the interim, those chunks from Walmart are really dry when you get them. I'd run lump charcoal and chunks for a while if I were you.


----------

